# Прежний vs прошлый



## Rataron

Hi there !

I am glad to join you guys with this first post.

It is hard for me to get the difference between "прежний" and "прошлый", could someone help me with this, if possible with an exemple?

Thank you !


----------



## Kirill V.

Hi!

_Прежний_ is relatively rare. We do need a context to advise you whether_ прежний_ works in that context.
_
Прежний_ = the one that preceeded/the one I/we/you/they had before. But as I said above, it doesn't work for all contexts.
One example:
_Эта машина мне не очень нравится. Прежняя была лучше. = I don't like this car very much. The one I had before was better._

_Прошлый_ is widespread. = Last (as adjective)
_В прошлом году = Last year
_
Looks like _прежний_ relates to an item that one once had in posession (and doesn't have it anymore)...
Others may have better ideas on how to explain the difference


----------



## Wladimir_Msc

Welcome to the Russian forum!
This adjectives are synonyms very often. But there are a lot of expressions where we can use just one of them, for example: В прежнее время (in former times), в прошлое время - it makes sense but sounds not well. В прошлом году (last year), в прежнем году - we don't normally say such way.


----------



## Vadim K

kayve said:


> Looks like _прежний_ relates to *an item* that one once had in posession (and doesn't have it anymore)...



What about "Моя _прежняя_ *жизнь* была так себе"?


----------



## Kirill V.

Vadim K said:


> What about "Моя _прежняя_ *жизнь* была так себе"?



Right, *жизнь *is not an item... 
But still, the sentence means _Life I once had was not that good_. So it seems _прежний _does relate to what one once had and doesn't have anymore.


----------



## Rosett

Intuitively, прежний corresponds to "former/previous", while прошлый - to  "past" (adj.) 

It will work in most cases.


----------



## Rataron

Thank you so much kayve, Wladimir, Vadim and Rosett !

I think I understand. At least from now I can refer to прежний as "the one I had before".

A bientôt


----------



## Kirill V.

Rataron said:


> I think I understand. At least from now I can refer to прежний as "the one I had before".


And also _прежний_ is something that is not there anymore.

Compare:

1. _Группа Х выпустила новый альбом. Их прошлый альбом был не слишком удачным.
The X band has released a new album. Their last album was not that successful._

Their last album is still there (even though it doesn't sell as much as expected), so _прошлый альбом_

2. _В группе Х новый ударник. В их прежнем составе ударные были не самым сильным звеном.
The X band has a new drummer. In their old composition the drums were not the best part._

The band's old composition is gone, it is not there anymore. So _прежний состав_


----------



## qu'est-ce que c'est

А вот еще такая мысль...


kayve said:


> Right, *жизнь *is not an item...
> But still, the sentence means _Life I once had was not that good_. So it seems _прежний _does relate to what one once had and doesn't have anymore.


Also: ее прежние мысли, ее прежний бойфренд. Познакомься, это мои прежние друзья. Все идет по-прежнему. Я решил сыграть свою прежнюю роль. (Прошлую — не получается). But I also thought of another explanation (in Russian).

Прошлые — это те, что прошли. Их нет больше, они больше не имеют значения, потому что они ушли. Вот что с ними случилось. Прежние — это те, что были прежде, то есть перед нынешними. Опять-таки: их нет больше, они неактуальны — потому что они так расположены во времени.

Я думаю, что значение совершенно одинаковое, а различаются только причины, по которым я вспоминаю это значение. В смысле, причины, по которым я говорю, что _их_ больше нет или что _они_ сейчас неактуальны. Прошлый альбом — это такой, который ушел от нас, от нынешнего момента. Соответственно, можно в ответ как-то адаптировать своё поведение. Прежний состав исполнителей — это такой, который принадлежит прежним временам. Соответственно, можно задуматься насчет того, что это за времена были такие, то есть как о них судить. В прошлый раз мы с вами обсуждали права военнослужащих (на радиопередаче); в прежние разы нам не удавалось толком обсудить эту тему — прав военнослужащих. Сказать "в прежний раз" — невозможно: зачем бы я стал интересоваться обсуждением этого отдельного прежнего случая. Зато "в прежние разы" — в самый раз: это всё не такие разы, как сегодняшний, а обсуждать, в конечном итоге, нужно в обоих случаях только сегодняшнюю передачу. Она не такая, как в прежние, прошлые разы.


----------



## Descendant

Прошлый = Past, gone, previous (no longer exists).
Прежний = 1. Past (no longer exists), 2. The same or similar to something that was in the past (is present now).


----------



## Schiavono

> Прошлые — это те, что прошли. Их нет больше, они больше не имеют значения, потому что они ушли. Вот что с ними случилось. Прежние — это те, что были прежде, то есть перед нынешними. Опять-таки: их нет больше, они неактуальны — потому что они так расположены во времени.



Прежний is when the event/entity is still giong on but some of its qualities is gone in the pastl

В моей прежней жизни... meaning теперешняя жизнь  is still going on but some quality has changed and that allows to make a line _inside_ the life and separate it into прежняя  and нынешняя

В моей прошлой жизни...  meaning that past life is gone and new one has begun.

Все прежние альбомы группы были другими...  means that in the context they focus on an альбом as on general idea that covers all recording activities of the group.. like 'idea of album'

В прошлых альбомах группы такого не было... means that they speak of each past album as seperate entity


But I think that in common speach these meaning can be mixed




> Also: ее прежние мысли, ее прежний бойфренд. Познакомься, это мои прежние друзья. Все идет по-прежнему. Я решил сыграть свою прежнюю роль. (Прошлую — не получается). But I also thought of another explanation (in Russian).



In this case it means just precedent - the one that was _exactly before current one_ - no?
In case it is just one of many past boyfriends (not precedent) it will be - бывший


----------



## Loafer

Можно выделить два значения в слове "прежний":
1. Бывший раньше (В своих прежних работах он придерживался другой точки зрения)
2. Такой же, какой был раньше (У него был прежний взгляд на данную проблему)

В первом значении "прежний" коррелирует с "прошлый", во втором значении - нет.


----------



## Schiavono

Да, но по первому значению есть все-таки довольно существенный смысловой оттенок

"Все прежние альбомы группы были другими..."   - здесь все альбомы рассматриваются как разные варианты воплощения концепта/идеи альбома, то есть настоящий и прежний (и все прежние между собой) это _разные варианты одного и того же.
Здесь устанавливается какая-то взаимосвязь между прошлым и настоящим, преемственность,  как-будто отражается мысль, что "концепт альбома эволюционировал постепенно в творчестве группы") 

(в_озможно, это связано со значением непосредственного предшевствания, в котором часто упоребляется слово "прежний":  "моя прежняя подружка", то есть та которая была именно до нынешней, а не любая "бывшая")

"В прошлых альбомах группы такого не было... "  - а здесь они абсолютно по -отдельности, между "прошлыми" альбомами и "нынешним" никакой конкретной преемственности не устанавливается, просто сопоставляется "там было", "тут нет".


----------



## Loafer

Т.е. и в первом значении имплицировано сравнение с настоящим. Интересная гипотеза. Но как докажете? Это ведь пока только интроспекция.


----------



## Schiavono

Боюсь, что доказать в строгом смысле (как в физике, например) в любом случае невозможно. Возможно попробовать _показать, насколько это окажется убедительным - другой вопрос. _Все-таки семантика непосредственно связана с личностью воспринимающего.
Скажем так, я исхожу из того, что я какой-то дополнительный смысл тут воспринимаю, и пытаюсь сделать две вещи: определить его, и найти в языке (или шире в культуре) какие-то внутренние закономерности ,которые могли бы служить предпосылкой восприятия мной этого смысла.

На мой взгляд в слове "прежний" очень ясно ощущается значение непосредственного предшествования, а оно сразу вызывает "образ" того, чему оно предшествует, хотя бы как идею.


Кстати, все значения этого слова, по-моему, выводядтся именно из этого значения непосредственного предшествования.
Второе значение, приведенное Вами, "такой же, как раньше"  тоже.



_На прежних условиях мы работать не можем..._

_На старых условиях мы работать не можем.._.

Вроде бы здесь полные синонимы, но слове старый я ощущаю полную невозможность возобновления этих условий (по крайней мере на уровне семантики фразы, для меня говорящий эту фразу не верит в такую возможность), они старые, они не могут применяться в новому контексту. Их нужно пересматривать полностью и менять на _новые.
Старые - новые  _здесь полные антонимы, котоыре не могут существовать _одновременно _применительно к одному и тому же понятию.
Кроме того, здесь только из контекста понятно ,что речь идет скорее всего о предшествующих условиях. Это можно еще усильте если сказать, например,  _На старых условиях мы больше работать не можем...   Больше _точно укажет на то , что _старые_ здесь употреблено в значении _прежние_, но для этого понадобилось дополнительной слово

В слове _прежний_ во-первых содержится значение _непосредственного предшествования_...
Поскольку речь идет о непосредственном предшествование во времени, создается ощущение некого единого смыслового поля, или, может быть, даже точнее смыслового континуума ,как протяженности, в котором одновременно оказывается и _прежнее_ и _настоящее.
_
возможно, с этим связано возникающее у меня ощущение, что вопрос еще не закрыт полностью, что прежние условия еще могут перейти в настоящие.

Я попробую образно это описать.

Представьте, например, что некий главный инженер Петров работает где-то и все думают про него вот гаденышь, жадный, мелочный, противный, всех подставляет, а потом вдруг что-то случилсоь Петров буквально переродился стал отзывчивом, добрым,щедрым, всем уступает (может, встретил Петрову, наконец? Или, как говорил, Антон Палыч, "стал добрей и душевней, наверное, скоро помрет"). Здесь мы сталкиваемся с несколько пародксальной ситуацией, что главный инженер у нас тот же, но он однако полностью переменился.
(_Полностью_ это кончено разговорная гипербола тут, раз мы понимаем, что он тот же, значит все-таки не полностью, но я длумаю, что человек тут как раз будет стремиться установить этот парадокс. выразить свое отношение через парадокс, чем через точное логическое соответствие)

А представьте, что Петров застрелился, и на его место главного инженера пришел Иванов - душевный, добрый, щедрый всем уступает. Тут без всяких парадоксов можно сказать, что главный инженер _полностью_ изменился.  при этом он все равно главный инженер, но это уже выпадает из поля зрения, люди быстро свяжу тпозицию с человеком, то есть они не будут говорить, что "главный инженер полностью изменился", они просто скажут "другой главный инженер".




Извините, за столь длинный ответ. Я и сам по-прежнему (!) ощущаю,что не достаточно убедительно аргументиру


----------



## Loafer

Ну вообще в лингвистике тоже существуют свои способы доказывания: отрицательный языковой материал, эксперименты, опросы информантов и т.д. Но я, конечно, не предполагал, что вы все это здесь представите, а так, сказал полушутливо. Семантика, конечно, связана с психологией восприятия, мышления, но когда человек апеллирует только к своему собственному восприятию, то это интроспекция. Выводы, сделанные на этой основе, часто подвергаются сомнению: слишком высокая степень субъективности. Но тем не менее Ваши рассуждения очень интересны и могут служить исходной гипотезой. 

Вы вводите новую языковую единицу - "старый", раньше речь шла об оппозиции прошлый - прежний. Тогда, может, имеет смысл рассмотреть трехчленную оппозицию: старый - прошлый - прежний? 

Почему можно сказать "на прошлой неделе", "в прошлом месяце", и нельзя сказать "на прежней неделе", "в прежнем месяце"? Однако "в прежние времена" а не "в старые времена"? "Мой прежний/прошлый опыт"а не "мой старый опыт"? И т.д. Я думаю, анализ отрицательного языкового материала (т.е. почему так нельзя сказать) дает возможность более объективного подхода к проблеме. Я не знаю, изучалась ли данная проблема раньше, но, в любом случае, она может стать предметом целого научного исследования.


----------



## Schiavono

Спасибо за комментарий.

Да, я понимаю, что у лингвистики есть свои научные методы доказывания. Я даже обучался им, признаюсь)
но я должен сказать, что в данном случае не претендую ни в коем случае на научность.

Потом, мне кажется, особенность гуманитарных наук не только в том ,что они изучают человека, но что они должны изучаться человеком. То есть элемент индивидуального осмысления концепции, проблемы играет очень большую, зачастую решающую роль. В этом смысле, например, и модель отношений "объективно/субъективно" может быть подвергнута сомнению.  
Мне кажется, это в большей степени вопрос конвенциональности, чем достоверности.

Извините, что отклоняюсь от темы.



> Я не знаю, изучалась ли данная проблема раньше, но, в любом случае, она может стать предметом целого научного исследования.



Я согласен. Но с другой стороны: почему бы и не поговорить? Диалог хорошая штука...  приводит к неожиданным открытиям иногда.




> Тогда, может, имеет смысл рассмотреть трехчленную оппозицию: старый - прошлый - прежний?



Я думал об этом, конечно, когда писал.  Просто формат, да и время не позволяют раскрыть все это полней.
Кстати, я бы еще тут "бывший" добавил.




> Однако "в прежние времена" а не "в старые времена"




Я бы мог сказать "в старые времена" (возможно, это происходит от "в старые добрые времена"), хотя "в прежние времена" лучше звучит, но для меня имеет немного книжный характер...

Я думаю, в языке работают и определенные культурные модели, где выражения не являющиеся явно идиоматическими, или ярко стилистически окрашенными, тем не менее закрепляются в определенной форме и ассоциируются с неким "стандартом правильного языка" на текущий момент. Я не имею ввиду официальные правила языка, а ощущение этой правильности носителями. понятно, что эти ощущения складываются из массы факторов.

То есть, мне кажется, есть случаи ,когда просто так получилось, что данное слово используется в определенном контексте.



> Я думаю, анализ отрицательного языкового материала (т.е. почему так нельзя сказать) дает возможность более объективного подхода к проблеме.



Мне кажется, это вообще работает хорошо, как один из методов анализа. Позволяет нащупать конкретные механизмы индивидуального восприятия, выразить их через какие-то конвенциональные схемы.


----------



## Loafer

Это интересное наблюдение: "в старые времена" звучит довольно шероховато, еще хуже "в старое время" (в отличие от "в прежнее время"), тогда как "в старые добрые времена" абсолютно литературый язык. Такое ощущение, что условием для "старый + время" должна быть качественно-событийная атмосфера, "времена" содержат этот оттенок в силу формы мн. числа (как считаются стилистически окрашенными словосочетания "воды Тихого океана", "пески Сахары" и т. д.), "время" же звучит более нейтрально. Однако когда появляется "добрый", ситуация сразу меняется. "Добрый" привносит в контекст необходимый оттенок качества доя характеристики отрезка времени, о котором идет речь. Но все это, как я уже сказал, конечно, всего лишь интроспекция и годится разве что для гипотезы.


----------



## Schiavono

Еще мне кажется, что "старый" - если взять это слово автономно -  в отличие от "прошлый", "бывший", "прежний" имеет явное значение устаревания по отношению к тому слову, которое определяет.. т.е. на смену "прошлым". "прежним" приходит что-то новое" - это подразумевается... опять же тут как бы два времени было "прежнее", стало "новое"
А "старый" указывает, что время состарилось...  что оно уходит, умирает..  т.е. не только никакой перспективы появления нового не обозначется, но еще и указывается, что оно когда-то было молодым, а теперь вот состарилось...  то есть тут негативный оттенок присутствует какой-то.

Конечно, когда "старый" используется в значении "прежний" этого нет напрямую, но оттенки этого смысла могут считываться.

Мне кажется, удаленность слов друг от друга тоже может играть роль... "добрый"  отодвигает "старый" от "времен", становится между ними..  это может менять семантику - в искусствах - например, в музыке, в поэзии -  это постоянно используется.


----------



## Loafer

Старое название улицы, на старой квартире, в старом городе, - везде присутствует какая-то особая атмосфера ушедших времен.


----------

